# How you can draw a half round beaded column in ecabinets



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In this video I will show you how to make a cutter in the shape manager to create a 2 inch x 1 inch half round beaded column. 

Here is the link to check it out.
https://youtu.be/LT1Go2neKjE

Be sure to like, comment and share this video if you like it 
Thank for viewing

You can also follow me on
Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/ecabinetstipsandtricks

Twitter
https://twitter.com/eCabinetstip


----------

